# كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح



## just member (23 أبريل 2008)

*يقول أحد الخبراء أن بوسع المرء الحصول على الاحترام الذي يستحقه باتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة . فقد أعلن سي.ار.سنيدر ، وهو طبيب نفساني كبير ، إن الإنسان ليس في حاجة إلى أن يكون غنيا أو ناجحا أو ذا نفوذ لكي يستحوذ على الاحترام ، وفيما يلي النصائح العشر التي يسديها هذا الخبير ، بناء على سنوات خبرته حول كيفية اكتساب الإنسان للاحترام: 

1- استمع أكثر من أن تتكلم : فكلما كثر كلام الإنسان كانت هناك فرصة للخطأ . ولذلك حاول أن تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما أنت عليه حقيقة . 
2- احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة :كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا . فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الآخرين يقللون من فكرتهم عنك . 
3- لا تقلل من منجزاتك: فعندما تقول : إنني كنت محظوظا فان ذلك يفقدك بعضا من مكانتك ، وكن متواضعا ولكن في فخر . وعندما يقول شخص ما هذا عظيم ، وافقه ثم قل : شكرا ، لقد عملت بجد . 
4- اعترف بأخطائك بسرعة ولباقة :فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام، لان الناس تراهم على أنهم مخادعون . 
5- لا تقلل من شأنك :فالإنسان يفقد احترام الآخرين عندما يقلل من شانه وتوقف عن قول أشياء مثل: هذا قد يكون خطأ . 
6- ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكررة:فالاعتذار بمناسبة أمر جيد، ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك . 
7- لا تكن من محبي التأثير في الآخرين : فلو حاولت جاهدا أن تؤثر في الآخرين فإن الناس سيشعرون بذلك وستفقد الاحترام. 
8- خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك: فإن عادة الإكثار من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك . 
9- دائما قدر قيمة الوقت : فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم يفقدون احترام الآخرين. 
10- احتفظ بهدوئك: فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا بعواطفهم يفقدون الاحترام. 
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​​​*


----------



## ميرنا (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح*

يارب اقدر اكون كدا ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح*

ميرسي علي الموضوع والنصائح الرائعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## spider boy (26 أبريل 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يقول أحد الخبراء أن بوسع المرء الحصول على الاحترام الذي يستحقه باتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة . فقد أعلن سي.ار.سنيدر ، وهو طبيب نفساني كبير ، إن الإنسان ليس في حاجة إلى أن يكون غنيا أو ناجحا أو ذا نفوذ لكي يستحوذ على الاحترام ، وفيما يلي النصائح العشر التي يسديها هذا الخبير ، بناء على سنوات خبرته حول كيفية اكتساب الإنسان للاحترام: 

1- استمع أكثر من أن تتكلم : فكلما كثر كلام الإنسان كانت هناك فرصة للخطأ . ولذلك حاول أن تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما أنت عليه حقيقة . 
2- احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة :كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا . فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الآخرين يقللون من فكرتهم عنك . 
3- لا تقلل من منجزاتك: فعندما تقول : إنني كنت محظوظا فان ذلك يفقدك بعضا من مكانتك ، وكن متواضعا ولكن في فخر . وعندما يقول شخص ما هذا عظيم ، وافقه ثم قل : شكرا ، لقد عملت بجد . 
4- اعترف بأخطائك بسرعة ولباقة :فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام، لان الناس تراهم على أنهم مخادعون . 
5- لا تقلل من شأنك :فالإنسان يفقد احترام الآخرين عندما يقلل من شانه وتوقف عن قول أشياء مثل: هذا قد يكون خطأ . 
6- ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكررة:فالاعتذار بمناسبة أمر جيد، ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك . 
7- لا تكن من محبي التأثير في الآخرين : فلو حاولت جاهدا أن تؤثر في الآخرين فإن الناس سيشعرون بذلك وستفقد الاحترام. 
8- خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك: فإن عادة الإكثار من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك . 
9- دائما قدر قيمة الوقت : فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم يفقدون احترام الآخرين. 
10- احتفظ بهدوئك: فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا بعواطفهم يفقدون الاحترام. 
__________________


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح*



ميرنا قال:


> يارب اقدر اكون كدا ​


*امين يارب*
*وتهدى علينا وتبطلى شقاوة بقى *
**
*شكرا لمرورك يا ميرنا*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع والنصائح الرائعه
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا جدا يا فينا على مرورك العطر الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تكسب احترام الاخرين فى 10 نصائح*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليك يا غالى على الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


 *ميرسى ليك على مرورك الجميل*
*نورت اخوى فادى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*نصائح جميله جدااا



مرسي جوجو​*


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح جميله جدااا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا مايكل على مرورك ومشاركاتك اللى زى العسل *
*اشكر حضورك يا فندم ومتبعتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى ياجوجو على النصائح الراائعة


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياجوجو على النصائح الراائعة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا امى على مشاركاتك ومتبعتك الجميلة*
*نورتينى بأمانة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

لالالالالالالالا 
مش هاينفع كده ياباشا 
المواضيع الالى بتنزل من ورايا دى 
هههههههههههههه 
موضوع غايييييييييييييه فى الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> 
> مش هاينفع كده ياباشا
> المواضيع الالى بتنزل من ورايا دى
> ...


*لا يا كيرو عيب الكلام دة *
*احنا مانقدرش يا باشا *
*وبعدين واحدة بواحدة *
*مانت بتكتب من ورايا بردو*
*لا اية كمان *
*كتابات مش موضوع منقول *
*يعنى انتى جريمتك يعاقب عليها افلقانون اشد عقاب*
*شكرا ليك اوى يا كيرو بجد ربنا مايحرمنى من صداقتك ولا كلمتك الحلوة *
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك وسطينا*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
*نسيت اقولك ميرسى لمرورك *​


----------



## megaman (30 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا 10 نصائح 10على10


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

megaman قال:


> فعلا 10 نصائح 10على10


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2010)

*نصائح تمام 
مرسي جوجو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## meero (5 فبراير 2010)

*نصائح جميلة وغالية جدا ربنا يباركك بجد *


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا اكتير لمروركم يا كل اخوتي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
*​


----------



## raffy (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا للنصائح الغالية
انت خليتنى اخد بالى من حاجات كنت 
مش واخدة بالى منها فعلا
هحاول اغير شوية 
شكرااا كتير يا غالى


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يقدرك ويسعدك بحياتك يارب
شكرا اكتير لمرورك الطيب
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## bob (12 يناير 2011)

*كيف تكسب أحترام الاخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يقول أحد الخبراء أن بوسع المرء الحصول على الاحترام الذي يستحقه باتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة
إن الإنسان ليس في حاجة إلى أن يكون غنيا أو ناجحا أو ذا نفوذ لكي يستحوذ على الاحترام 


1_ استمع أكثر من أن تتكلم .. 
فكلما تكلمت اكثر كانت هناك فرصة للخطأ . ولذلك حاول أن تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع 
والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما أنت عليه حقيقة 
طبق المثل : قل خيرا او اسكت. 



2_ احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة .. 
كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا 
فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الآخرين يقللون من فكرتهم عنك . 



3 _ لا تقلل من منجزاتك ..
فعندما تقول : إنني كنت محظوظا فان ذلك يفقدك بعضا من مكانتك 
وكن متواضعا ولكن في فخر 
وعندما يقول شخص ما هذا عظيم ، وافقه ثم قل : شكرا ، لقد عملت بجد . 



.4 _ اعترف بأخطائك بسرعة ولباقة .. 
فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام
لان الناس تراهم على أنهم مخادعون . 



5._ لا تقلل من شأنك .. 
فالإنسان يفقد احترام الآخرين عندما يقلل من شانه وتوقف عن قول أشياء مثل
هذا قد يكون خطأ . 



6._ ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكرر .. 
فالاعتذار بمناسبة أمر جيد، ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك . 


7. _ لا تكن من محبي التأثير في الآخرين .. 
فلو حاولت جاهدا أن تؤثر في الآخرين فإن الناس سيشعرون بذلك وستفقد الاحترام. 


8. _ خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك .. 
فإن عادة الإكثار من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك 
وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك . 


9._ دائما قدر قيمة الوقت .. 
فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم يفقدون احترام الآخرين. 


10._ احتفظ بهدوئك ..
فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا بعواطفهم يفقدون الاحترام.*
*منقول للامانة*


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الاخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

نصاااائح مفيده جدا جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bob (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الاخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




روزي86 قال:


> نصاااائح مفيده جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



*ميرسي ليكي جدا جدا*


----------



## meraa (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الاخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل


----------



## bob (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الاخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل


*ميرسي ليكي المشاركة اجمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2011)

​*تم الدمج​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مارس 2011)

فعلاً كلام خطييييير .. .

بوسة والف شكراً يا جميــــل.. .


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2011)

شكراا...


----------

